

Xbox One versus PS4: Sony’s onto something special - dunnyone
http://gearburn.com/2013/05/xbox-one-versus-ps4-sonys-onto-something-special/

======
nkchandra
Xbox one rocks. Awesome integration with other devices. It's going to rule the
gaming market

